# Verfahren zum krankheitsübergreifenden Einsatz und für ausgewählte Indikationsgebiete



## Maye

*Thema: Diagnostische Verfahren in der Rehabilitation *
Ich habe:

*Verfahren zum krankheitsübergreifenden Einsatz und für ausgewählte Indikationsgebiete*

Ich möchte das ins Spanisch übersetzen. 
*Anmerkung der Moderatorin: *Da der Thread nach den bisherigen Antworten in das Forum Spanisch-Deutsch verschoben wurde, wären Antworten auf Englisch nicht mehr angebracht. Danke! 

Danke in voraus


----------



## filologo111

es algo como
"método para aplicación para todas las enfermedades y para <indication ranges> escochidos" pero no lo entiendo


----------



## Maye

Danke für Deine Antwort filologo 111:

Dann Procedimeintos aplicables (en general)  a todas las enfermedades y a determinados campos específicos
wäre richtig?

Was meints Du?


----------



## filologo111

Maye said:


> Procedimeintos aplicables (en general)  a todas las enfermedades y a (procedimientos) para determinados campos/territorios? específicos de indicación[/S]



La primera parte está bien pero hay algunos problemas en la segunda:

-la segunda parte se refiere a los procedimientos, y no a la palabra aplicables

-determinados y específicos son redundantes en Español, pero el texto aleman no es redundante en este caso: 
ausgewählte(=determinados/específicos) Indikationsgebiete(=campos de indicación)

-El problema mayor es que no entiendo exactamente lo que son los Indikationsgebiete que no soy médico. Indikation=indicación y Gebiete pueden ser territorios/regiones/zonas (p.e. en un país) o campos/terrenos (p.e. teoréticos)

¡Que no realices un tratamiento médico a base de mi traducción!


----------



## Maye

Danke noch mal

Wie findest Du

"y a determinados campos específicos indicados" ?

Si, "ya determinados" se refiere a los procedimientos

(Ich bin auch kein Artz)

Keine Sorge, no usaré esta frase como titulo en una Publicación (jajajaja)


----------



## filologo111

vale, ¿que tal con
-para determinados campos de indicación

no sé, si se entiende mejor la frase tuya, ¡utilízala!

->y una cosita más: Verfahren puede ser procedimiento y también procedimientos.

¡un saludo!


----------



## Geviert

Hola Maye,
_
Verfahren zum krankheitsübergreifenden Einsatz und für ausgewählte Indikationsgebiete_.

yo diría:

procedimientos aplicables a todo tipo de enfermedades y en ámbitos de indicación determinados.

_Indikation _e _indicación _son ambos términos clínicos, pueden quedar así. Los "ámbitos de indicación" son las tipologías de medidas según el cuadro nosológico del paciente (_Krankheitsbild_).


----------



## Maye

Muchísimas gracias Geviert. Tá perfecto ! Saludos a Deutschland


----------

